# My chevy truck and western polypro plow



## jeffery9076 (Feb 6, 2016)

2015 chevy Silverado 2500hd
GETTING IT SET UP RIGHT truck did not have a plow package ( NEED? two batterys )
cutting edge wired wheeled and painted very little rust on cutting edge
Need plow mount and rest of the electrical wiring also have a western 1000 salter hitch mount
need a vibrator for bulk salt

Is plow parts direct the cheaper place they answered my emails on my electrical wiring

I ask this 2 different places and got this answer which I believe is correct

need wiring for my ultramount plow 
this is what I have 
26345 control harness
63411 power cable
relay and a short red cable 
have the hand held control
4 port module 26400
this was off a dodge 2500
what do I need to make it work with my truck
can you give part# and price each piece
my truck
2015 chevy silverado2500hd 4x4 
headlight on my truck are HB3 & H11

So, the frame for the 2015 Chevy 2500HD is # 69981 ($420.00).

The wiring could be one of these:

If you have the HB3/H11 lights or the HIR2, then you will need:
69818 and 29760-2 and 29047.

If you have the LED DRL lights, then you will need:
52101 and 29070-1 and 29047.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Wouldn't bother with painting the cutting edge, it'll just wear off after the first push.


----------



## jeffery9076 (Feb 6, 2016)

Its already painted. you are probably correct first shove.
thanks


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Don't worry about the paint. II've gotten stuff from them, nice people.


----------



## jeffery9076 (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks for the reply looking for a descent western dealer
what do you guys think of the factory firestone tires for plowing
truck I used before had cooper at
I will have the bed weighted down probably around 500# or more


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Do a search, endless tire debates here


----------



## jeffery9076 (Feb 6, 2016)

does plowing with new truck void your warranty
I have no plow package on my truck
Not that it matters any
11,000 miles on her
on star replaced at 3000 miles dealer got grease on head liner tried to clean could not
replaced head liner spring 2016 scratched every panel inside no bull crap they took out the seats every ////door panel scratched with seats and dash
They were supposed to replace dash and they did not realize the dash had the vin# on it
Have not been back since spring to finish the work which the dash still need to be replaced and but noticed 2 thing s they broke during reassembly Blaise alexander of philipsburg a big dealer 5 dealerships
chevy will not do a thing

warranty SUCKS
WILL BE SUING THIS FALL
I have 12 hours already into running this truck back and forth
I needed this truck for my lawn care biz
LIke the truck Hate the dealer


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Plowing CAN void your warranty. But it all depends what broke, and if it can be determined that plowing caused the issues.


----------



## Toolman162002 (Oct 23, 2016)

I got an older plow and would like to hook it up to my 00silverado. It's a mark 3 plow cable direction plow and only wires of the pump are black and red wire was wondering how i can hook it up to my newer truck wiring diagram. Thanks for the help


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Best to start your own thread and not hijack this one.


----------



## jeffery9076 (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks diesels for the reply
Just got another recall for the 2015 2500 hd chevy Silverado
seat belt tensioner //air bag may or may not deploy


----------



## jeffery9076 (Feb 6, 2016)

just got the new ultra mount plow mounts on (ugh) 6 new holes in my truck frame
wife not happy about that
I have a 2015 chevy Silverado 2500hd 4x4 hadlight on my truck are HB3 & H11
harness going on today 26345
headlight harness 69818
module 29760-2 other little pieces
Instruction say to splice electric off 12 volt ign source
I thought this was plug in play not hack and whack
so I have to splice my truck wiring bull**** not happy
I have a 3 plug at the plow

am I reading this wrong


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Parking wire, left turn, right turn and yes ign hot or wire to hot all the time.

It's still pretty much plug and play


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

yes go with 2 new matching batteries,


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Follow the instructions, you only have four electrical taps to make. It's a pretty easy install


----------



## jeffery9076 (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks guys just wanted to make sure i was reading it right
what threw me off was the plow came with the 26345 harness and came off a dodge and I cannot find where it was spliced in from the hand control harness headlight plugs are in and headlights on my truck still work
Still need to hook up relay to battery 
do 12v tap once I find the wire
raining like crazy
I assume this red with yellow stripe is my tap in wire


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Are these new or used? Ya no it's Christmas Eve. Time to be shopping, wrapping, and drinking. And not in that order.


----------



## jeffery9076 (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks for the reply
everything is new except the 26345 harness the relay and short battery cable and hand control
pic is the end of the line which goes into the cab and get plugged in the hand control
I did test the relay which opens and closes correctly


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

You need to finish the install and connect the parking lights and controller 12v before plow lights will change over.

12v on the harness in your hand should be a red wire that comes out of the loom. Tie it to 12v+ that is only present with key on.


----------



## jeffery9076 (Feb 6, 2016)

Could I unhook and use the brake trailer controller 12v I believe constant
on a illuminated rocker switch use for my ign 12v source
Turn on when needed
Hate hacking up new truck


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

No, use a fuse tap...

Take the windshield wiper fuse out, and plug this in. No hacking of anything, it is in the fuse panel inside of your drivers side door.


----------



## jeffery9076 (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks Philbilly2
I think I am going driver side pillar panel #21 fuse says empty but has 15a fuse that only comes on with key
see whether I can get a fuse tap
I live in a small town


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

If you have the internet, you can order them for like $4 - $10 about anywhere.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

AutoZone has them.


----------



## jeffery9076 (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks Philbilly2 and Randall Ave
I got 1 at autozone probably get an extra
had to use a different fuse I think # 32 # 21 was a 3 blade
rained me out again
tomorrow morning
thanks


----------



## jeffery9076 (Feb 6, 2016)

plow hooked up works great
Lights on plow will not work
I believe there is a short in the wiring 
passenger side turn signal comes on whether truck is running or off 
comes on when plugged in no other lights work at all
check all fuses for continuity all good
I can still plow I work when its daytime
be nice to still get the lights working


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Your wire taps are good? Check for current going into, then out of the module.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Did you hook up the parking lamps on plow harness to the parking lamps on truck? Same for L/R turn signals?

I am confused on the harness that you have. Is it new? Something about a dodge harness in there? To many numbers posted for me to follow which you have.


----------



## jeffery9076 (Feb 6, 2016)

1 harness is used 26345 everything else is new was off a dodge
we do have the worst western dealer 1 in dubois pa
1 in state college the 1 in state college pa told me I would have to wait 3 days just to talk to the guy he was busy doing 3 installs on trucks
to busy to take 1000 dollars ( they had my parts but was to busy to run a register to add a total. (PRETTY MUCH TOLD ME NOT TO TRUST THEM LAZY LAZY) (WHO KNEW PEOPLE NEED PARTS RIGHT AWAY) 45 MIN DRIVE FROM ME 1 ONE. Got my parts in dubois pa dealer they would not even lookup parts for my truck (LAZY) they also told me you did not need to drill the frame I guess 3 bolt each side. Plowsite has great people helping me more then the ########## who took my money
I did drill the frame and left my tow hooks on
I need to check the wiring plow side looks like previous owner slammed the connectors in the hood


----------



## jeffery9076 (Feb 6, 2016)

had to contact a lemon law attorney yesterday
My truck had a on star leak last year and the dealer fudged the job up scraped every door panel and dash glove box when replacing the headliner
going in Monday for them to finish up the glove box and pieces they messed up from the last time
The onstar leaked again last week and needs another headliner and onstar the refuse to do the work
I personally think it is the window leaking since the on star is on the drivers side and it is leak on the passenger side same as before
lawyer says I should get a new truck or be compensated up to 23percent of vehicles value but could take up to 9 months
blaise alexander of philipsburg pa did the work fudge job the 1st time please do not use them very disrespectful of your vehicle
will see where it goes


----------



## jeffery9076 (Feb 6, 2016)

evaporative control malfunction
my truck has had a burning rubber smell here and there just driving and plowing of and on
The engine light is on for evaporative control malfunction
has anyone had a rubber smell from this
It stinks like //ell when you first start it like gas
they finally got the part and my new headliner in going in on the 16th this month
Rubber smell has me baffled
nothing rubbing the tires like ice and snow build up
this has happened since the engine light came on


----------

